# It's snowing here for the first time in 14 years!



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 12, 2010)

It's snowing hard here! First time in 14 years, and we are expected to get the most snow in 25 years. It's beautiful outside right now.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 12, 2010)

:48:

wanna have a snow ball fight?  hehe


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 12, 2010)

they had one last night at the U and it got sorta crazy. the cops were called...
:48:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 12, 2010)

me the wife and kids are all fixing to go do just that


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Mr-

We set a record yesterday too.  Got 12 1/2 inches in a 24 hr period.  And I live in a warm state.  Crazy stuff huh?  Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 12, 2010)

build a snowman with your children. make some memories. take lots of pics...  ...

i got 24 inches of snow in a 24 hour period a few days back. ...lake effect snow can get ugly, and does very often here...

Vancouver, canada needs some i hear...lol...


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 12, 2010)

im jelous, i live in southern Ontario Canada, we have had maybe 8 inchs
spread out over 4-5 storms, rite now my grass is brown and my ski doo is just sitting there.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

hundereds gather to protest global warming


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

That darned global warming!  Something must be done!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL....PUFF!  cool pic!

I heard last night that they are haveing to truck in snow for the Olympics up in BC.....lol...thats crazy!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

My dad said in the 80's, cant remember exactly, there was a big freeze in the NW, lived in a small cabin on a lake. Lake froze solid, he got the beetle running, strapped me in and drove off the dock onto the ice, e-braked it.....

And yes he check with something to make sure it was safe.

Get out, take a breath of freshness!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 12, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL....PUFF! cool pic!
> 
> I heard last night that they are haveing to truck in snow for the Olympics up in BC.....lol...thats crazy!


 
True that, they have tons futher up the mountain but almost none 
at the race sights, they will be fine, they have been trucking it in
for weeks, they say they put down 10 feet of hay and then cover 
it with 7-10 feet of snow


----------



## nvthis (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> It's snowing hard here! First time in 14 years, and we are expected to get the most snow in 25 years. It's beautiful outside right now.


 
Well, better you than me!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 12, 2010)

Ditto here  SC gettin a nice dusting. 
don't worry mods...nuthun incriminating in the photo


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 13, 2010)

The news said yesterday that 49 out of the 50 states had measurable snow on the ground. Think about that for a second. Curious what state didn't have snow? Hawaii...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 13, 2010)

And about global warming.. I do remember reading that while the planet was warming more frequent and severe storms would occur. I'm not saying global warming is real or fake, but we will certainly find out.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 14, 2010)

2012 is happening now the end is nigh i tell ya's

lol

t4


----------



## budiholi (Feb 15, 2010)

snow snow every where snow
lol
yup something is happening thats for sure


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 15, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> they had one last night at the U and it got sorta crazy. the cops were called...
> :48:



Bwhajahjahjahjaa

Cops callled on a snow ball fight. Now that's ...


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 15, 2010)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> And about global warming.. I do remember reading that while the planet was warming more frequent and severe storms would occur. I'm not saying global warming is real or fake, but we will certainly find out.





Every planet in the solar system has been going crazy. Esepcially the sun with a 300-400% increase in activity since 1900's. Severe weather throughout our entire solar system and relates it to the obvious cause: increased solar activity.

Search for dated pictures of MArs's Ice Caps, ...They have melted a great deal within the last few years.  There are no greenhouse gas emissions or pollution like earth.

It's been increasing ever so greatly since ear;y 90's. 
10 May 99, the solar wind "stopped" for two days. This is very scary, it means that something from outside our solar system was able to blow the wind away, NASA delayed release of information for 6 months.


On April 10, 2001, two CMEs were released. Then, on April 11th, a rash         of severe tornadoes, some a quarter of a mile wide, ripped through the Midwestern         United States, affecting Kansas, Iowa, Oklahoma, Missouri and Nebraska.         Furthermore, a 5.7 earthquake occurred in Indonesia on April 7, a 5.9 earthquake         on April 13 that destroyed 30,000 homes in China, and a 6.5 on April 15 off         the coast of Japan. Most scientists would not be willing to acknowledge the         connection between the solar activity and events such as severe weather and         earthquakes, but again we see how the energy phenomena are related. All these       events clustered around the surge in solar activity of April 10th.        (((Among tons of others over the last few years)))


Hopefully, the increased volcano & EARTHQUAKE activity       over the past few years will not set off Yellowstone's super volcano.        :S


But every planet's behaviour has changed


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm no scientist, but I can tell a huge difference in the winters from when I was a kid in the 70's and the winters that we get now.  Winter weather doesn't seem to last as long, meaning I can remember snow in Oct, and in May in the 70's.  In the past 10 yrs we have had 70 degree days in Jan in MI.  It's not the norm, but we do get really warm spells in the middle of winter for some reason that I don't remember when I was a kid.  We don't get near the snowfall we used to, or the cold temps.  What we do get seems to be alot shorter season.  I don't know if I believe that it's the greenhouse effect, or what it is....I do  feel that the majority of humans don't seem to give a crap about the future.....to me thats just sad.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 15, 2010)

Michigan? I'm about 40-50 minute drive from there, and so it's the exact same.  Nobody has had to shovel driveways this year. (Except for those who care about a few inches)

But records are being broken all over the world, in the last few years. 2009 alone broke tons of records all across my country, Canada.

But regardless of any 2012 theories, or spiritual  converse, ...some simple facts are this, One of the main fundamentals of the universe is _spin_ (orbit, rotation, motion, direction).  And just as electrons orbit and spin, and planets orbit and spin, ...so do galaxies.  Now we are located in a specific place in out galaxy somewhat near the tip of one of the spiraling arms.  Our galaxy is in motion and spiraling and perhaps orbiting (WHAT?), ...Which means we are flowing throw space, not just sitting there floating.  Space, and I mean the entire cell of space (the universe), is not all the same. Space, too, has different properties in different locations, and we, in the spiraling arms of our galaxy, are entering a new 'area' of space.

This is what Astrology is all about.  Astrology is NOT about horoscopes, and fortune telling, that's all fable and fallacy. Astrology is ...My way to explain it:  You know the sun right? (Rhetorical) Well the sun shines light down on earth, heats earth, and helps give birth to life. THAT is Astrology. Celestial bodies, their positions, and their effects on earth and its lifeforms. Super Novas, Pulsars, Quasars (one of my fav), black holes, moons and satellites, etc etc., all effect planetary behaviour, ...which in turn, effects psychological organisms' behaviour on conscious and sub-conscious levels

The zodiacs, and the cycles, are nothing but timetables, or cosmic clocks, ..._(Every orbit, rotation has a cycle (just like night and day, which is still orbit)_, of the outer celestial events.  At certain times we are closer to certain celestial bodies and they have profound effects on earth and us, and all the other planets. And in some areas of space', space isn't the same.  There's a few different ways to go from here so I'll stop.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL...Bio...I'm sure I'd have a good time burning one with you and haveing a conversation on space...I know very little about it, but do any of us really?

Yeah man.....I'm only 30 min from the bridge or the tunnel.  I used to come to Canada quite a bit before 9/11 to buy seeds up in Toronto.  I've heard, but don't know, (maybe you do) is there a seed distributor in Windsor now?


----------

